# Silkies!!!!!



## soccerchicken12

I got 6 silkie chicks YEA!!!!!! I'm soooo happy!!!!!


----------



## soccerchicken12

These are some of my chicks!!!


----------



## Apyl

Cute, congrats !


----------



## soccerchicken12

Thanks is it possible to tell if there a boy or a girl at this age?


----------



## Sgtfirstwife

First let me say congrats on the new babies, they are darling. I raise Silkies, though I am relatively new at it. There is no way to really sex the chicks at this age. Silkies are one of the most difficult breeds to sex. I usually can't tell till one them lays an egg or crows.


----------



## kaufranc

Nice score soccerchicken! Where did you get them? Cute, cute ,cute!


----------



## realsis

I love silkies I have 4 myself here are mine playing in the grass


----------



## realsis

Here is my 4th


----------



## fuzziebutt

how old are they?


----------



## 7chicks

I'm so envious! No silkies in my neck of the woods. Boooo! You all with silkies make me want one so much. Just one. One to spoil and love ... like the other 9 hens.  They're so pretty and sound like they are a really sweet breed.


----------



## fuzziebutt

They are like potato chips, you can't have just one!! Really, they don't associate with other chickens too much, so 2 silkies are great. They will hang together and be best buddies!!


----------



## Energyvet

Does anyone want mine. My Roo is beating everyone else up. My nice red pair is getting attacked by my other chickens and my hen is staying in the coop, fighting with the red pair and in despair. They are driving me nuts. Someone please take them before I kill them all.


----------



## Lady_Alia

We picked up three white babies the other day. They're precious!


----------



## soccerchicken12

Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GenFoe

We picked up two babies the other day. Can't wait to see what gender they are!


----------



## Sgtfirstwife

I have 3 Silkie hens, two have gone broody and are sitting on Silkie, Seramas and Sizzle eggs. I have two chicks(one is Sizzle) and I just picked up two young roosters. I love my Silkies, they are really great birds. I am incubating Seramas right now. I hope to be able to breed them together.
I just got into raising Chickens last year. At first I just picked birds on looks and disposition. Now I am trying to narrow down to three or four breeds to raise and eventually sell. I love Silkies so I know I will be keeping this breed It is so hard to decide which breeds to raise. I only have, black, white and gray Silkies right now. So I need to expand and get other colors.


----------



## soccerchicken12

My chicks love them sooo much!


----------



## Energyvet

My silkies are so much better since I removed the Roo.


----------



## Lady_Alia

soccerchicken12 said:


> my chicks love them sooo much!


precious!!


----------



## soccerchicken12

Oh I love them!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

Hey! I had to reset my iPod so I lost all my pictures but I got these off of Facebook so excuse the icons on the bottoms  but I breed bbs and white silkies and showgirls 

































(Like my FB page shamrock silkies  )


----------



## soccerchicken12

Cool there soooo cool!!!!


----------



## realsis

I love silkies! Here is the one I hope to show out of my four. Her name is Lacy. I hope she does OK. It will by first time showing in November. I'm so nervous! But I'm going to give it my best try. It's all for fun anyway. Do you think she will do OK for showing? I sure hope so. I love my birds so much! They all bring me great joy! This fall I'm getting one more. My last one a splash. My breeder will have her ready for sale by fall. I'm excited! I just love silkies! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

She looks really good she has tight wings, even color, nice looking feet, crest, and cushion. Is it just the picture or does her crest and beard have some white? And does she have 5 toes on each foot? If she does I think she'll do great


----------



## realsis

Hi there no its just the pic no white all blue and five toes on each foot  the camera I used is from my old phone. She's all blue crest and beard also blue.


----------



## soccerchicken12

Some of mine are starting to have to hats some don't yet do u think that I could tell sex because of that???


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

If their crests have streamers (longer feathers sticking out the back) that's a sign of a rooster but you generally can't tell until it either lays or crows


----------



## josh

1 pic roo and 2 pic hen at 6 months old. Mine you can tell about 2-3 months old with his strut.


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

I love his color!!!where did you get him???


----------



## soccerchicken12

Wow pretty birds like the water Ida to!


----------



## josh

My mother law bought from a guy in north carolina. I have to ask her.


----------



## soccerchicken12

These are silkies right?


----------



## GenFoe

That's exactly what my two look like! Are yours friendly or skittish?


----------



## soccerchicken12

Friendly how bout yours?


----------



## GenFoe

Very skittish. Not sure why. I hold them all the time. They are in a brooder with 4 dark brahmas and 4 barred rocks and everyone else is so friendly! They run and literally scream from me when I put my hand in.


----------



## soccerchicken12

Oh that's weird where did you get them? Could I see pics of the birds and brooder?


----------



## GenFoe

Birdies








Brooder. Just changed it this morning. Blocks are already covered in poop! 








I got them at tractor supply. But I think they were a week old already. Probably something to do with being there for that long.


----------



## soccerchicken12

Maybe, there cute border looks good!!!


----------



## soccerchicken12

I love my chicks!!!!!❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## soccerchicken12

Silkie chicks!!!


----------



## Happeesupermom

josh said:


> 1 pic roo and 2 pic hen at 6 months old. Mine you can tell about 2-3 months old with his strut.


Josh, what/how did you do for water in these pics? I've been looking for a good way to water my pullets.


----------



## GenFoe

Water nipples! Check them out, I love mine. We got them on eBay. 10 for around $7. They fit into almost anything and don't get dirty. Plus the babies figure it out really quick! I think I searched under chicken water nipples and it pulled up a ton of them.


----------



## Happeesupermom

Wow. Sounds good. So, do you just drill a hole in the lid if a bottle & put the water nipple in?


----------



## GenFoe

Yup! Silicone around the hold helps keep it from leaking. Just make sure it can be used around food first!


----------



## soccerchicken12

I have this one that just does not want to get of my shoulder!!!


----------



## Sgtfirstwife

I have two broody Silkie hens sitting on about six eggs. The eggs should be hatching any day now. I candled the eggs two days ago and I think four look good. I moved
the brooding Mamas out of the coop and put them in a dog crate. So far so good. I have 7 eggs in the incubator and three are pipping. These are Seramas, which are very tiny, very friendly chickens. I hope to raise and sell these, along with Silkies, D'Unccles Bantams, Necked-neck and maybe Swedish Hens. This a hobby for me. I suffer from a couple of diseases and raising the chicken is my therapy. I love all my sweet babies. I also have some D'Unccle eggs and a new bigger incubator. I will share pictures when my new babies arrive.


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

Well I have to pick one rooster and one hen to show and there's to many choices!!!! This is one option. I'll get pictures of the rest tomorrow


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

soccerchicken12 said:


> I have this one that just does not want to get of my shoulder!!!


Haha how'd you do that?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Are silkies really nice?


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

Generally yes they are but of course everyone will have their own personalities. I have super friendly roosters that follow me like a dog and I have a few that bite me every chance they get. And I have skittish hens and ones that like to sit on my lap


----------



## kaufranc

I agree ! I have a Calico Silkie rooster that is so mellow and follows me around. The White rooster is a little different. Still friendly but could care less if I am in the yard or not!
I love Silkies! They are soft and cuddly!


----------



## soccerchicken12

Ya im liven mine so far!


----------



## kaufranc

This is Oscar! He is my boy!


----------



## AuntyM

I caught My Silkie Boys peeking in the front door today. I love my silkies they are so sweet.









The Red headed boy is Norman.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Are bantams any friendlier?


----------



## AuntyM

I have four and they are wonderful entertainment. Always so busy. Two roosters and two hens, they all get along so well. Today I brought my 5 week old chicks out on the sun shine. One by one I took each of my chicks and sat them on the ground. My silkies came right over to each one and danced around the baby and clucked as to say listen kid stick with me and you'll be fine.


----------



## GenFoe

I brought this little one out today but she's so skittish she chirped and"screamed" the entire time. I tried sitting with her but she just doesn't trust me. I'm not sure why, all my other breeds are so friendly and want my attention. They are in a brooder with brahmas and barred rocks. Only the silkies act like I'm the grim reaper. Oh well I still love looking at them!!


----------



## AuntyM

GenFoe said:


> I brought this little one out today but she's so skittish she chirped and"screamed" the entire time. I tried sitting with her but she just doesn't trust me. I'm not sure why, all my other breeds are so friendly and want my attention. They are in a brooder with brahmas and barred rocks. Only the silkies act like I'm the grim reaper. Oh well I still love looking at them!!


Awe... She's a beauty! I have a pretty little chick that pays no attention to me Other then running from me. When I give the chicks a hard boiled egg yoke they all go crazy, but not her. She's like, "whatever". She runs like she thinks I'm going to hurt her if I try to pick her up. Frantic chirping! She is why I started feeding them Egg Yoke. To get her to come to me. Ill keep trying, maybe she will come around yet.


----------



## Energyvet

Try meal worms....


----------



## Britt0623

Yea, definitely try mealworms. My hens like mealworms more than anything else.


----------



## LICHICK28

Good luck with the silkie babes. There is no way to tell sex at that age, unless you know that method on Dirty Jobs which I haven't figured out yet with my old eyes. I usually can tell at 3-4 months with silkies. There is an old wives tale that if you hold a chick on its back in the palm of your hand, let it relax if the legs go straight out its a roo. If the legs fold down its a hen. Sounds silly but I've kept chicks just to see & mark hens with small red cable band for (stop) & roos with green bands (go) & always turns out correct


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

Took some pics today excuse the mess the snow just melted and they are all molting


----------



## kaufranc

ShamrockSilkies said:


> Took some pics today excuse the mess the snow just melted and they are all molting


Love the pictures! The 3rd picture is my favorite !


----------



## kaufranc

Got these 4 Silkies today ! 
Thanks Piglett!


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

Went to a petting zoo fundraiser today, sold some chicks


----------



## heyheypaula

Here are my little babies that hatched last night!!









There are 6 of them, all shades of blue/black/grey. The rooster was blue and the hen was buff!


----------



## Chicka-Js

They are adorable !


----------



## GenFoe

They are getting SO big! Still a bit skittish but once I catch them they like being held.

















Look at those fluffy butts!! Love it


----------



## rob

i love silkies they are great looking birds, all have diffrent personalities.


----------



## soccerchicken12

Same here there getting sooooo big soooooo fast


----------



## soccerchicken12

My silkie coop!!!!


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

soccerchicken12 said:


> My silkie coop!!!!


Your coop is so cute!!!!


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

Just had a 100% hatch  3 showgirls (1 black 2 white), 2 rosecombs (1 black 1 blue), 6 silkies ( blue, blacks, and a partridge) and I have 15 hatching next week


----------



## Reinerchick

I have 3 Silkies and they are the best!! I will have nothing but them from now on!


----------



## GenFoe

From 2 days old to 5 weeks. What a difference!


----------



## kaufranc

My Silkie chick Diva.

















Is this the Mad Look?!!!!!


----------



## Lady_Alia

kaufranc said:


> My Silkie chick Diva.
> 
> Is this the Mad Look?!!!!!


OMGosh! So cute! I love the markings.


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

Gosh I'm over run with chicks!!!! 20 in the brooder, 15 hatching now, 5 hatching next week, and 18 hatching in 2 weeks!!!!!! Anyone want eggs lol?


----------



## amandahalterman

I do I do!


----------



## kaufranc

Amanda, glad to hear from you! Haven't heard from you much lately. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## amandahalterman

kaufranc said:


> amanda, glad to hear from you! Haven't heard from you much lately. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## GenFoe

They are just so darn photogenic!


----------



## DanielleBoland

My silkie hen Flufferdoodles!


----------



## heyheypaula

Here are some pics of my now two and a half week old chicks!

































Does anyone know if there is a difference between my first two silkies and my last? The first two have a "topknot" of sorts and my last one does not. I have two silkies without the little bump on too I think and the rest have it. Does this mean anything?


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

The brown one doesn't look like a silkie, has normal wing feathers. The bump is called a vaulted skill which is literally a hole in the skull allowing the brain to protrude. People use to believe it made the crest bigger but has been proven wrong. Most have stopped breeding for it cause its more likely for the chick to get brain damaged if it gets pecked on the head. My flock has bailed and non vaulted birds but it doesn't matter


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

Vaulted not bailed


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

Found this online


----------



## expertnewbie

ShamrockSilkies said:


> The brown one doesn't look like a silkie, has normal wing feathers. The bump is called a vaulted skill which is literally a hole in the skull allowing the brain to protrude. People use to believe it made the crest bigger but has been proven wrong. Most have stopped breeding for it cause its more likely for the chick to get brain damaged if it gets pecked on the head. My flock has bailed and non vaulted birds but it doesn't matter


Does the vault in head close up eventually?


----------



## heyheypaula

That's so interesting! I have to admit, the "vaulted" ones are pretty cute :x
Also, the brown chick is a Mille Fleur! I can't believe I forgot to mention that, haha


----------



## briannasellars

Does anyone know of a website were you can get good show quality silkies?


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

camocatfish53 said:


> Does the vault in head close up eventually?


No it doesnt


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

briannasellars said:


> Does anyone know of a website were you can get good show quality silkies?


On the fb page poultry bid there's usually silkies on there or contact breeders there's a ton on fb page silkie breeders chat page


----------



## Reinerchick

briannasellars said:


> Does anyone know of a website were you can get good show quality silkies?


Amber Waves


----------



## briannasellars

Ya I did go to her website but the webpage that had the available silkies for sale had no silkies pic or anything but the background. Maybe it's just my computer?


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

Try sunshine silkies, three cedar silkies, silkies by Blake, mountaintop silkies, cozy nest, blue egg brown egg...ill think of more give me a bit


----------



## briannasellars

ShamrockSilkies said:


> Try sunshine silkies, three cedar silkies, silkies by Blake, mountaintop silkies, cozy nest, blue egg brown egg...ill think of more give me a bit


Is their a website for those?


----------



## Reinerchick

briannasellars said:


> Ya I did go to her website but the webpage that had the available silkies for sale had no silkies pic or anything but the background. Maybe it's just my computer?


That's strange. I was just on their website and they had tons of chicks. And Amber Waves is awesome! I would definitely recommend you get them from there. They have had celebrity's buy there chickens multiple times. This is where Tori Spelling got her Silkies and Pygmy Goats. That just tells you that they are a very good, and reliable breeder. They are also VERY nice and helpful there! They are in Norco, California but they do ship. You should try checking them out again


----------



## Reinerchick

briannasellars said:


> Ya I did go to her website but the webpage that had the available silkies for sale had no silkies pic or anything but the background. Maybe it's just my computer?


Try this link. http://showsilkies.com/index.php#


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

briannasellars said:


> Is their a website for those?


Most do if not they have fb pages


----------



## GenFoe

I have two silkies I bought together. One is much larger with almost no top hat fluff, the other us smaller with so much fluff on its head it can hardly see. Does anyone know why there would be such a difference between two birds purchased from the same place? If I can manage to catch them in the morning I will take good pics of their heads.


----------



## Reinerchick

GenFoe said:


> I have two silkies I bought together. One is much larger with almost no top hat fluff, the other us smaller with so much fluff on its head it can hardly see. Does anyone know why there would be such a difference between two birds purchased from the same place? If I can manage to catch them in the morning I will take good pics of their heads.


There is a regular Silkie and then there is a Bearded Silkie. A Bearded Silkie is fluffier than a regular Silkie. That is the only difference, other than that there exactly the same. So that could be what you have


----------



## kaufranc

I have both. Bearded and non bearded. My bearded girl is a small little puffball! I trim the feathers around her eyes so she can see!


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

Ones probably show quality and the other pet quality. Hatchery silkies have very little crests


----------



## GenFoe

It was raining way too much to get them today. Midday is supposed to be nice so I will get a pic of them. I got them both at tractor supply so I figured they were just pet quality.


----------



## Reinerchick

GenFoe said:


> It was raining way too much to get them today. Midday is supposed to be nice so I will get a pic of them. I got them both at tractor supply so I figured they were just pet quality.


Ya, I think there both pet quality. Ones just bearded and the other isn't.


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

Yes they are defiantly pet quality then


----------



## Sgtfirstwife

Genfoe can you please tell me where you got your water bottles from? They are great? How do they hang in your brooder? You have such lovely birds. I raise Silkies, Showgirls and Seramas. I just started raising chickens last year. We are moving to a large property in two months, so I am downsizing for the move. I am taking only my favorite birds since our new home is a two day road trip. Of course my Silkies and Seramas will be part of the group going. Those warter bottle would be perfect to put in the cages we are moving the birds in.


----------



## Sgtfirstwife

Here are a couple of picture of my new Showgirls. One of my dear friends gave them to me. My birds are all pets, no shows for these birdies. I also have bearded Silkies. I have D'Uccles also. After our move in August I hope I will be able to find some red and painted Silkies. The Seramas, Silkies, Showgirls and D'Uccles are my favorites. I do this as a hobby, but I would love to be able to expand enough to have some chicks or eggs to sell next spring. Well that is my dream at least.


----------



## GenFoe

I bought the chicken water nipples off eBay, then use any water bottle to put it in. Drill a hole in the cap and you can silicone it in the keep it from leaking. I had some bendable wire I put through the bottle to hang it up. We made a large version for the coop.


----------



## GenFoe

This was the best I could get of them. I'm too pregnant to catch these guys. They are still a bit skittish and run from us.

But you can see one has a significant poof and one has hardly anything.


----------



## GenFoe

8 weeks old with large wattles, possible rooster? Or does it not really matter with silkies? This one has no real top hat and is very large!


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

The pictures not showing up for me but it could be, he/she is a non bearded so hens typically have wattles too. Keep an eye out for streamers (longer feathers growing out of the crest) if he/she has them then its a boy


----------



## blblanchard

GenFoe said:


> 8 weeks old with large wattles, possible rooster? Or does it not really matter with silkies? This one has no real top hat and is very large!


His comb looks different than regular silkie combs. Do you have another photo of it? It could be the angle.


----------



## GenFoe

No not right now. Ill have to try and catch him tomorrow to get more pics, I wonder if he is a mutt. I got them at tractor supply so he could be anything! The other silkie is smaller with a different comb/face and way more fluff. Next time I get silkies I am going to go with a reputable breeder. This was my first time buying birds and I didn't realize the differences!


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

I can see the pic now. Can you get a body shot? He/she's not a mutt, silkie feathering is recessive so both parents would have to have it. Does have a single comb supposed to have a walnut. This is typically what hatchery silkies look like


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

If its the same bird as the pictures you posted before I would say its a rooster but since he's so young it's hard to see


----------



## GenFoe

Yeah he's the same one. I only have the two. He is very aggressive too, will chase even the bigger birds around the yard. I have 5 definite roosters that we are waiting to get big enough to eat, so there is a bit of competition between them. I'm hoping at least one of the silkies is a hen for brooding purposes! I would like to give her fertilized eggs when she goes broody. Fingers crossed, but I'm sure I won't know till the fall.


----------



## JC17

The comb is different from a regular silkie. They are supposed to have walnut combs but yours has what looks like a single.... it doesn't matter though if they're just pets and broodies


----------



## GenFoe

Yeah his comb looks like all my other silkies. I won't be breeding them or anything. I just wanted to look at them and hatch eggs if they were females. A couple more months to wait!


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

Decided my brinsea incubator wasn't big enough anymore so started building this. Just need to finish the egg tray and door then through in some eggs


----------



## GenFoe

I caught him! He has a bunch of normal feathers too.


----------



## JC17

He has a cute hairdo lol


----------



## blblanchard

Are silkie chicks more fragile than other chicks? Maybe because of their vaulted scull? I lost one today. ): Second time I've lost a silkie.


----------



## kaufranc

I believe they are. I keep my silkies in a separate coop then my other chickens. Sorry to hear about yours. Where they young? How did they die?


----------



## blblanchard

The first one died a couple months ago. She was a week or two old. Hurt her leg and just couldn't pull through it. I'm not really sure what happened to this one. She was a week old. She had a cracked beak and never was very active.


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

Chicks with vaulted skulls are more fragile but I've never had a problem we even have some with our peacock


----------



## Circle_U_Farm

I have some silkies for sale in ohio. Check out my thread link. If you are interested, pm me or post a reply to the thread here http://www.chickenforum.com/f53/silkies-production-reds-4650/


----------



## kaufranc

Just got 4 new Silkies! Hoping they are girls! 
2 white and 2 Splash I believe.


----------



## Circle_U_Farm

Those pics look like a white and blue. Congrats on the new girls.


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

Yup white and blue  they also look like girls to me


----------



## kaufranc

I hope so! I love my Silkies!


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

Here are 2 of my older chicks XD









And my bunny I bought her a dress!!!!


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

I have sooo many babies XD


----------



## kaufranc

PowderPuff


----------



## JC17

kaufranc said:


> PowderPuff


Aww! So cute


----------



## GenFoe

Anyone want to guess if Roxanne is actually a girl? "She's" about 14 weeks old.


----------



## blblanchard

I'm not sure, but her crest appears to be pretty round, which suggests girl. My silkie started getting more red in the wattles and comb before 14 weeks. I think he started around 10 weeks. He also started getting streamers around that time. Can you get a head on shot? It will be easier to see what her crest looks like.

Edit: Looking again, her crest does look kind of swept back, like a boy. You may just have to wait until she crows or lays an egg!


----------



## GenFoe

I'm really hoping for a girl. I would like to use her for hatching next spring!!


----------



## chickenmommy

kaufranc said:


> PowderPuff


Omg that has to be one of the cutest things I have ever seen. He's so fluffy! Lol


----------



## DanielleBoland

Ok so u know how standard roos hav streamer tail feathers an silkies hav more fluffy tails well can a silkie hav streamers???!


----------



## DanielleBoland




----------



## lititzchic

Silkies are so cute


----------



## kaufranc

Silkies can have streamers! My 2 boys had streamers. By George's second molt he had gorgeous streamers. Way better then his first year.
Love you Calico boy!


----------



## chickenmommy

My buff silkie falling asleep in my daughters arms lol


----------



## lititzchic

chickenmommy said:


> My buff silkie falling asleep in my daughters arms lol


That is So sweet!


----------



## DanielleBoland

Thanks Kaufranc iv been wonderin if he really was a full silkie!!!!!!


----------



## chickenmommy

Just got this girl this morning!


----------



## lititzchic

chickenmommy said:


> Just got this girl this morning!


Love them!!!!!!!


----------



## chickenmommy

My other chickens are pecking her head and giving her a bald spot


----------



## lititzchic

Introduce slowly. Keep separated but allowed to. "Talk" to each other thru fencing or pet pen.


----------



## chickenmommy

Ok. Will the feathers that they ripped out ever grow back ?


----------



## lititzchic

Yes. They'll grow back.


----------



## chickenmommy

Oh ok good. I feel so bad for her. I hope I didn't make a mistake by getting her


----------



## lititzchic

No mistake. There is a trick to introducing new ones. Patience and a little supervision. I usually put my new girls in the coup at bedtime. Everyone's calm then and no one gets picked on.


----------



## lititzchic

Also it's helpful to distract the older ones with something like a head of cabbage or some watermelon slices.


----------



## lititzchic

It only takes a day or two for them to figure things out.


----------



## chickenmommy

Thanks for the advice. I'm so worried about her because I have read that silkies are susceptible to brain damage from hard pecking.


----------



## lititzchic

How old is she?


----------



## kaufranc

That is true. They are! That is why I keep my Silkies separate. I worry about them to much!


----------



## chickenmommy

I think the guy lied. I'm so new to chickens and apparantly I don't know what to look for. He said she was one but she looks a lot older. And I just discovered she has lice. I'm so disappointed in myself


----------



## lititzchic

Ewe! So sorry to hear that.


----------



## chickenmommy

Yea I almost freaked out when I was holding her and saw some crawlin on me. I didn't know what it was at first cuz I did know what chicken lice looked like. I have her separated in a different cage and put DE on her and her bedding.


----------



## lititzchic

I just got chills thinking about that! Yuck!!


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

God I look acko in this pic but had my 4h poultry fair on Saturday  no big wins but had 16 birds entered. 2 white silkie roosters, one splash and one black silkie rooster, one white showgirl pullet, 4 blue silkie hens and more  got all blues though and the new judge and me bonded pretty quickly over rosecombs since we both breed then  he's not a fan of silkies though :/


----------



## 2rain

Energyvet said:


> Does anyone want mine. My Roo is beating everyone else up. My nice red pair is getting attacked by my other chickens and my hen is staying in the coop, fighting with the red pair and in despair. They are driving me nuts. Someone please take them before I kill them all.


How old I want!


----------



## bev

Awww all your silkies are amazing  I have only 1 the others didn't make hatching ( un fertile eggs )


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

Since my showgirl pullet was so young compared to the others the judge gave her a 2nd (only 3.5 months old) but he's going to another show in a few months and wants to see her there


----------



## kaufranc

Congrats on the awards! Very nice looking Silkies!


----------



## 2rain

My new silkie a little to excited to come home with me


----------



## lititzchic

2rain said:


> My new silkie a little to excited to come home with me


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## realsis

Here is one of my four silkies


----------



## kaufranc

Realsis, she is adorable! You just wanna pick her up and squish her half to death!!!!! What is her name? What color is she called?


----------



## crossbonesdennis

I just added 3 silkies to our flock. They were supposed to be here May with some others we ordered but the silkies didn't come until earlier this month. So I have a coop with some 5 girls just over a year old. 1-ISA Brown, 1-Leghorn, 1-Buff Orp and 2-RIR's. We have a smaller pen with 2-Easter Eggers, 1-Barred Rock, 1-Jersey Giant, 1-Gold Laced Wyandotte and 1-Silver Laced Wyandotte.

I hope they are all girls. They should add more color and variety to our flock.


----------



## realsis

kaufranc said:


> Realsis, she is adorable! You just wanna pick her up and squish her half to death!!!!! What is her name? What color is she called?


Hi there she is named lacy or lacy Lady! She is a blue or what they call self blue. She's going to be a year old in august! I just love her to pieces! She has the best temperament and let's me bathe and blow dry her. You would just love her! She's so kind and loves to be held. I had quite a scare last month with her as she came down with wry neck. But thank God the treatment's worked and she is 100% back to normal! Whew! What a scare it was because she's so sweet and I love her so much! It just broke my heart to see her sick! But I'm happy she's back to her usual self now! Thanks for asking! I love all my silkies but this little hen is dear to my heart!


----------



## lititzchic

I want a blue but they are hard to find locally


----------



## realsis

lititzchic said:


> I want a blue but they are hard to find locally


My breeder ships and she had some beautiful blues but so sadly she has a mareks outbreak so I'm going to have to find a new breeder. I am looking for a show quality splash but that's hard to find also. Its such a shame about the mareks. All her birds were show quality and so beautiful!


----------



## Circle_U_Farm

Mareks is everywhere. The birds that survive in her flock will be resistant to it. So actually you would be better off sticking with her and then you would have mareks resistant offspring in your flock as well. Just an FYI.


----------



## kaufranc

Silkie Power Activate!


----------



## GenFoe

kaufranc said:


> Silkie Power Activate!


So cute! I love the puffballs!


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

Anyone is WI/MN want some silkies? My neighbor came home to a box in his driveway. In the box were 4 silkies about 3 months old. 2 were rehomed, 2 are left one blue and one splash. Correct comb and correct number of toes I'm thinking their from a breeder not a hatchery. $10 rehoming fee


----------



## chickenmommy

Poor babies. I wish I lived near there lol. Cute little things


----------



## GenFoe

I wish I lived closer as well. Why would someone just dump them??


----------



## lititzchic

Me too.


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

GenFoe said:


> I wish I lived closer as well. Why would someone just dump them??


I think their a breeders culls. The other 2 had single combs and were missing toes. I'm guessing these 2 are boys which would explain why they were dumped but it looks like they have a chance at being show quality they look really nice at this age


----------



## valleychicks

This is my newest Silkie. Not the best looking, but it's hard to find any Silkies around, let alone nicely bred ones. The owner said she (I'm hoping because she was in with two others that were clearly cockerels) was almost 2 months, but my other two are 10 weeks and much plumper and rounder. I'm hoping she'll fill in a bit or fatten up - I'm still new so I'm not sure if she's skinny or just small compared to my other two. Her name is Bernadette.


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

She looks to be around 2 months. Most silkies are thin but she's adorable love the name!


----------



## JC17

valleychicks said:


> Her name is Bernadette.


I have a buff orpington name Bernadette. Her nickname is Benny


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

ShamrockSilkies said:


> Anyone is WI/MN want some silkies? My neighbor came home to a box in his driveway. In the box were 4 silkies about 3 months old. 2 were rehomed, 2 are left one blue and one splash. Correct comb and correct number of toes I'm thinking their from a breeder not a hatchery. $10 rehoming fee


I sooo wish I lived closer! I'd ❤LOVE❤a silkie!


----------



## GenFoe

My Roxanne has been hanging out in the nesting boxes lately! I really hope this means she is really a she! No eggs or crow yet so it's still a waiting game. She is about 19 weeks old now.


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

My boy Devlin and he's still growing


----------



## kaufranc

My Silkie Diva, I think it is a HE! Looks just like his Daddy Oscar.









Oscar


----------



## GenFoe

Roxanne is indeed a she and has been laying a medium light cream colored egg about 3 times a week now!! So excited. She loves hanging out I. The nesting box too. She will stay in there all day. Hopefully she's a good momma next spring. I plan to give her eggs to hatch if she goes broody


----------



## kaufranc

Congrats Gen! I had to start over with my Silkies. So at this moment I have no laying hens. I plan on hatching some next spring too!


----------



## kaufranc

My boyfriend built me my Silkie Coop! I love it!

























Just need to attach their run now!


----------



## Apyl

I don't remember if I ever posted in this thread. But here are my Silkies. Mine are not up to standard but their cool none the less. The white rooster is heading to freezer camp soon to make room for my Barred Rock rooster since I'm working on switching my flock over. I will be keeping the 3 females as pets basicallys. Plus they have proven to be good broodies. The buff silkies is Tinker Bell, the black one is Black Beauty, and the partridge is Rosetta.


----------



## kaufranc

What do you think Diva is? Boy or girl? About 6 months old.

























Diva is acting kinda funny. Laying down a lot maybe a hen and she is getting ready to lay?


----------



## RickaRae

I have no Silkies (but will be getting some!), so I don't have any idea, but Diva is a beauty! What color is s/he?


----------



## kaufranc

Calico , don't think it is a true Silkie color. The Dad was the same colors, non bearded, the Mom was a white bearded.
Silkies are so mellow, great lap chickens!


----------



## RickaRae

Well, he's a beauty! I live in Northern CA & want to get some silkies, but I'm having a tough time locating a breeder nearby. :-(


----------



## ShamrockSilkies

My splash boy Twinkie  he loves the camara


----------



## walnut27

I think diva is a roo


----------



## cherokeeflats

This is my silkie Roo, Walter.


----------

